# Bomber Harris' Tri-Type



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry for wikipedia.

Oil Campaign chronology of World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@_Diphenhydramine_



> Well. Douhet's "the bomber will always get through" was a reasonable thing to say at the time.


Maybe in 1921, but by the late 1930's it wasn't really valid.



> That is not to say Harris is a morally dubious person.


No shit...



> Oil Campaign chronology of World War II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I didn't know it started that early -- regardless you'll notice things really pick up in 1944...


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Diphenhydramine

So most British people support Bomber Harris because...


They feel indebted to him for their survival whether his strategies were necessarily the most practical or not, moral or not?
They don't want to think of a war hero as a monster who sent men off to bomb cities primarily to kill defenseless people in gigantic orgies of fire and death under the assumption that if he caused enough misery and pain, they'd surrender?


----------

